# Power Totally Off



## riotkayak284 (Sep 28, 2007)

Is there a way to completely power off this receiver without pulling th eplug. I have a HDMI switch with multiple devices and it will automatically switch to the most recent powered on device, if everything else is off. But the screen saver and all powers settings on this receiver have not worked so far. Any help would be great!


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

How about using an outlet strip with an on/off switch for the power soucre for the receiver?


----------



## riotkayak284 (Sep 28, 2007)

Steve H said:


> How about using an outlet strip with an on/off switch for the power soucre for the receiver?


Yeah, I am right now having to manually switch the box to change, but that kind of defeats the "automatic" switch that can be used as does a powerstrip.....


----------

